# Question about Linux Binary Compatibility for AMD64



## User7 (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't know if I use correct subforum, but I have question about support binaries for AMD64. If the developers plan to add x64 Compatibility to system, because x86 becomes obsolete?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2015)

Don't worry, x86 isn't going to be obsolete any time soon. That said, I know there has been some work done on the 64 bit Linux compatibility. I'm not sure what the exact status is, it certainly isn't included in current FreeBSD releases.


----------



## User7 (Jan 28, 2015)

On this moment, more and more programs, and games are released only AMD64. And what about systemd? If Linux introduce it, they are kill Linux Binary Compatibility...


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 29, 2015)

You'll find the most recent update in the FreeBSD quarterly status report of interest. 

See here:
https://www.freebsd.org/news/status...2.html#Linux-Emulation-Layer,-the-Linuxulator


----------



## User7 (Jun 8, 2015)

I was tried update to -CURRENT version of Linux emulation layer and I was download Ubuntu AMD64 and tried run it. 


```
1. Download ISO and mount it (assume, it is /mnt)
2. cd /compat
3. unsquashfs -d linux /mnt/ubuntu/casper/filesystem.squashfs Take squash utils here sysutils/squashfs-tools
4. Chroot to /compat/linux and chmod -R u+rwX /bin /sbin /lib /usr/bin /usr/sbin /usr/lib
5. Delete /compat/linux/etc/passwd
```

This way is working for x86, but I can't run any x64 apps from unpacked Linux. 


```
root@komputer:~ # brandelf -t Linux /compat/linux/bin/static-sh
root@komputer:~ # /compat/linux/bin/static-sh
ELF binary type "3" not known.
```

On the description of LBC there is write: 


> Added support for x86_64


So why it not working?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2015)

Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469


----------



## User7 (Jun 8, 2015)

I was compiled from source from this. https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/user/dchagin/lemul/

This is current verion of Linux Compatibility Layer based on HEAD from a two-months old revision.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 8, 2015)

User7 said:


> I was compiled from source from this. https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/user/dchagin/lemul/
> 
> This is current verion of Linux Compatibility Layer based on HEAD from a two-months old revision.



Exactly.  Again see Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469.  The way things change in HEAD mean what is posted here today may not be valid next week.  Ask your question on the FreeBSD-CURRENT mailing list.

Additionally, the Linux support in HEAD is at the 2.6.32 kernel level which is perfect for the CentOS 6 in the ports tree.  Don't expect the same results using the latest Ubuntu.


----------



## User7 (Jun 10, 2015)

Must be mounted linprocfs.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/unable-to-mount-linprocfs.29559/



> first of all, lemul merged to HEAD, so please checkout it
> then
> 
> ```
> ...


----------

